# Stinkbaits...know ANY that work?



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

My catfishin' bucket is full of these concoctions and I can _truthfully_ say that I have *never* caught a single cat on _any_ of it! When you see someone ask "what's the best catfish bait", most guys answer(mine included) is fresh cutbait and quality live bait. These stinkbait/dipbaits line the shelf at Wal-mart and Bass Pro Shops catalog, the selection is mind boggling. Does anyone know of a nugget type(not dipbait) that actually *works*? What I need is something packaged and ready to go, for those times when there's not time to gather live or cut bait. Something less messy than chicken liver to target those eatin' size channels.:Banane37:


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Hands down for me the best has been Sonny's Super Sticky dip bait for catchin' a mess of eater-size channels. Seems that the scent dispersion in the water is much greater with dip baits as opposed to the pre-formed, or 'nuggett' style baits you mentioned. I also like it because if I want, I can just grab a jar and head down to the river if I have some spare time and catch a few cats. Another good thing about dip baits is that I don't have to worry about the mess - just dip the worm in the bait and use a stick to 'gob' the dipworm. I have tried just about all dip baits out there, and the original Sonny's (not the blood formula) works best for me.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i really like catfish charlie.i use the blood type and one that's called full stringer(gree/white tube).use with #6trebles with springs or will make take the smallest circle hook i can find and put an old inkpen spring on it to help hold the bait.fish it on the bottom or under a slip bobber.put just enough on to cover the hook(s) in a teardrop shape.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

I found this on Catfish1.com


cornmeal - 2 cups
flour - 1 cup
betty crocker potato spuds - 1 1/2 cup
rollin' oats quick oatmeal - 3/4 cup to 1 cup - oatmeal is dryer on the hook in water
kraft three cheese pack ( just the cheese )
garlic powder - 4 to 8 table spoons ( depending on garlic )
lard - 3 table spoons( not shortening it has to be lard )
water - 1/4 cup or so
First you need a large bowl. Add cornmeal, flour, potato spuds ( dry mashed potatos ), kraft the cheese pack ( may be able to use real cheese never tried it ), and garlic. Mix dry ingredients the ingredients in bowl till well blended. 

Next add lard and blend with fork ( or hands if you like ). Now add water. It may feel soft for bait now but work the water in. Now we add the Oatmeal. When you add the oatmeal the mix will separate almost like it is dry again. Test it by making a test bait ball by kneading it alittle compacting everything together. 

Now put ball in alittle water and pull it back out. Keading it again should make it even tougher. If not add alittle more oatmeal till you get it where you like it. It is better to be to dry then to moist.


Remember you can always add alittle water to your bait ball on the bank but it is very hard to remove it from bait on the bank so best to error on to dry then to moist.


Kraft Three Cheese is a mix of Parmesan, Romano & Asiago. If you go natural cheese ( and it should work better really if you did ) get aged Romano. The more age the stronger ( sharper ). You can also add alittle cheddar if you want ( have done it myself a few times ).


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

I did TONS of carp and catfishin' when i was younger. Got hooked on bass and haven't really done any since. 

But when i was a regular at the local catfish hole, my hands-down favorite most producing bait was a Wonderbread doughball dipped in the cheapest barbeque sauce i could find on the shelf. I'd wad the white of the bread slice on a single hook just small enough to fit in the neck of the barbeque bottle, dip it in, and toss it out. Beat the hell out of all the "concoctions" on the shelf...and TONS cheaper!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I always have frozen fish in the freezer shad, chubs, and sometimes sunfish. If you have some chubs die in the bucket toss em in the freezer they will make great channel cat bait.

We camped a lot when I was kid. So I had to improvise a lot, like custom cereal balls. I added anything to the wheaties that had a "meaty" kick. Liver blood after I ran out of liver, some ground beef that lost its way to the grill, one time I used the beef pack from Ramen noodles. I caught some fish on all of them. But I did the best after smashing some leftover shad tails and mixing it with the wheeties. It seemed to do the trick.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is a homemade brew that worked GREAT for me this summer.

Start with 1 tub of "Premos" original formula. Take out about 1/4 of it to make room for the other ingredients.

1 cup of diced, sharp cheddar cheese. 

2 tbsp. of anise extract. Available at any grocery store.

About 1/2 cup of menhaden oil. I got mine from gourmetbaits.com but there are several sites that sell it.

1 full head of garlic, minced fine.

1/4 cup of corn starch.

Add cattails to thicken. There should be enough oil in the bait that the mixing stick should come out fairly clean.

With the lid on, set out in the sun for a day or two.

Put a glob of it on a bare #4 treble. Wrap some tag line around it and you can cast this bait about as hard as you can and it wont fling off of your hook. This mix has worked better for me than just about any other bait I've used!


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wheaties ball


----------

